# [Risolto] Errore nel boot grub impazzisce

## Supremus

Allora mi scuso se apro un altro post ma non ho trovato quello che fa per me in post precedenti...

Il mio problema è questo, quando accento il computer al caricamento del boot GRUB impazzisce e riempe lo schermo di scritte GRUB e non si ferma più...

cosa posso fare... spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro...Last edited by Supremus on Mon Dec 18, 2006 7:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> Allora mi scuso se apro un altro post ma non ho trovato quello che fa per me in post precedenti...
> 
> Il mio problema è questo, quando accento il computer al caricamento del boot GRUB impazzisce e riempe lo schermo di scritte GRUB e non si ferma più...
> 
> cosa posso fare... spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro...

 

come hai impostato il grub.conf????

non ti dà nessun codice di errore ???

ciauz

----------

## Supremus

Adesso non mi ricordo come ho impostato il grub ma ho seguito la guida...

cmq non posso fare niente continua a uscirmi la scritta GRUB e non da nessun codice d'errore

----------

## lucapost

Rifai il boot da livecd (o minimal  che sia), riprendi in mano l'handbook.

Segui nuovamente la guida e monta le partizioni esattamente come hai fatto durante l'installazzione.

A questo punto dovresti sapere qual'Ã¨ la sintassi di grub che indica la tua partizione radice ( / ) e la partizione di boot ( /boot ).

Fai nuovamente il chroot in /mnt/gentoo

Riprendi, a configurare il grub.conf ed ad installare nuovamente grub nell'mbr, come se non sbaglio dice la guida.

Se hai ancora problemi, avvia sempre la livecd, apri una shell, e posta il risultato di

```
fdisk -l
```

Specifica per ogni partizione che hai creato,il suo utilizzo (/, /boot, /swap, /winzoz,....)

Monta la tua radice e la boot, sempre dal livecd (quindi non dal chroot), posta il risultato del comando:

```
cat /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/grub.conf
```

Poi vedremo di darti una mano a configurare il grub.conf correttamente.

----------

## Supremus

quando eseguo

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mi da questo errore

EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

ma se faccio e2fsck /dev/hda1 mi dice mi monta il filesystem ma me lo puô danneggiare

cosa faccio??

----------

## codadilupo

Come suggerito, sembra un problema nell'mbr. Probabile che sia fallito qualche passo.

Ti converrebbe postare le partizioni del tuo hd e il grub.conf, per capire se sono compatibili.

Coda

----------

## Supremus

ok ma come faccio se non mi fa montare la partizione

 *Quote:*   

> quando eseguo
> 
> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
> 
> mi da questo errore
> ...

 

----------

## al1ta

come hai formattato il filesystem? con ext3????

----------

## Supremus

no ext2

----------

## lucapost

Nel caso tu fossi certo che /dev/hda1 Ã¨ la tua partizione di /boot, senza montare nulla, dal livecd consiglio di riformattare la partizione e ricreare il filesystem.

Fai quindi il chroot per poi procedere a reinstallare tutto grub e a copiarti le immagini del kernel.

Farebbe comodo vedere fdisk -l.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> ok ma come faccio se non mi fa montare la partizione
> 
>  *Quote:*   quando eseguo
> 
> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
> ...

 

domanda stupida però...:  hai caricato i filesystem sulle partizioni vero???

per farci vedere le partizioni puoi cavartela solo con il livecd , facendo un 

```
fdisk -l
```

ciauz

----------

## al1ta

certo che questo è proprio farsi male.... 

ma reiserfs o ext3 no???

ext2 non è journaled

comunque mi sa che devi fare per forza un fsck altrimenti non te lo fa montare....

riguardo la perdita dati dovrebbe essere improbabile visto che la macchina dovrebbe entrare in quello stato dopo un riavvio... non l'hai spenta brutalmente dopo avere installato il grub no?

----------

## Scen

Che figata, ho scoperto adesso che nella documentazione Gentoo c'è una guida per i vari errori di GRUB!  :Cool: 

Penso che questo paragrafo faccia a caso tuo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml#doc_chap7

----------

## Supremus

ho fatto come hai detto ho cancellato e ricreato /dev/hda1

adesso ho un problema la devo far diventare bottabile quindi faccio 

fdisk  /dev/hda

seleziono a

e poi il numero della partizione cioè 1

in seguito faccio p per vedere le modiche e noto sulla partizione /dev/hda1 un asterisco su boot

allora faccio un bel q esco e salvo

pero se faccio un bel fdisk -l /dev/hda

non vedo più l'asterisco sulla partizione....

cosa posso fare??? secondo me non vengono salvate le modifiche ma io i passi li faccio giusti ed ho provato più volte

----------

## al1ta

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> ho fatto come hai detto ho cancellato e ricreato /dev/hda1
> 
> adesso ho un problema la devo far diventare bottabile quindi faccio 
> 
> fdisk  /dev/hda
> ...

 

non ho capito... avevi paura di perdere i dati ed hai zappato completamente la partizione????

ora si che hai perso tutto.....

a meno che hda1 non sia il tuo swap e hda2 sia il sistema operativo... ma da quello che hai scritto prima non penso......

dovevi montarti la partizione.... modificare il grup.conf e lanciare nuovamente un grub-install

----------

## Supremus

no non ho zippato niente ho semplicemente fatto diventare /dev/hda1 una partizione per il boot

solo che quando salvo non mi salva l'impostazione... cosi credo io ma mi posso anche sbagliare

----------

## crisandbea

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> no non ho zippato niente ho semplicemente fatto diventare /dev/hda1 una partizione per il boot
> 
> solo che quando salvo non mi salva l'impostazione... cosi credo io ma mi posso anche sbagliare

 

come salvi ?

che comandi dai per creare e salvare una partizione ??

ciauz

----------

## Scen

Ti consiglio di utilizzare cfdisk, ha un'interfaccia più amichevole.

Dopo aver partizionato opportunamente il disco, premi "w" per scrivere la tabella delle partizioni, poi "q" per uscire.

Per sicurezza fai rileggere la tabella delle partizioni al kernel tramite

```

hdparm -z /dev/hda

```

----------

## Supremus

Ok ho risolto il problema delle partizioni ed ho fatto un bel 

emerge grub

ora la situazione è questa

```

device            boot            Start           End             blocks                Id            System

/dev/hda1         *                  1                 79              39784+            83             Linux

/dev/hda2                             80             1072        500472               82             Linux swap /solaris

/dev/hda3                           1073         26310         12719952                 83         Linux
```

Adesso devo configurare il file grub.conf

prima di scriverlo nel sistema lo posto quà almeno sono sicuro che è giusto

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.18-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc

ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.18-gentoo-r4
```

----------

## crisandbea

ad occhio mi sembra giusto, fai attenzione solo a questo:

```

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.18-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev 
```

deve stare sulla stessa riga, non due separate.

ricordati di installare grub nel mbr

```
grub-install /dev/hda
```

ciauz

----------

## Supremus

ok grazie mille...

per curiosità ho lanciato un uname -r per vedere la versione del kernel corrispondeva ma il risultato mi da 2.6.17-gentoo-rc7 ma io sono sicuro che ho installato la versione 2.6.18-gentoo-rc4 cosa faccio???

----------

## crisandbea

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> ok grazie mille...
> 
> per curiosità ho lanciato un uname -r per vedere la versione del kernel corrispondeva ma il risultato mi da 2.6.17-gentoo-rc7 ma io sono sicuro che ho installato la versione 2.6.18-gentoo-rc4 cosa faccio???

 

probabilmente non hai verificato il link simbolico prima come dice la guida, verifica, e nel caso sei sicuro che hai installato il 2.6.18... cambia il link al kernel.

ciauz

----------

## Supremus

ho verificato con

ls -l /usr/src/linux

e mi esce

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           12 Oct 13 11:04 /usr/src/linux ->

linux-2.6.18-r4

a quale dei due devo dare ascolto???

----------

## crisandbea

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> ho verificato con
> 
> ls -l /usr/src/linux
> 
> e mi esce
> ...

 

direi a questo.

in quanto tu hai dato uname -r dal livecd ....  ciauz

----------

## Supremus

quando lancio 

# grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

mi dice grep: /proc/mounts : No such file or directory

----------

## crisandbea

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> quando lancio 
> 
> # grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
> 
> mi dice grep: /proc/mounts : No such file or directory

 

i passi che hai fatto sono questi :

```

-fare il boot da una live ;

-montare la partizione del sistema con il grub che si vuole installare;

 # mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/hdaX

-montare la partizione di boot (/boot);

 # mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/hdaX/boot 

    

-montare proc nel sistema ospite

 # mount proc -t proc /mnt/hdaX/proc

    

-eseguo il chroot

 # chroot /mnt/hdaX /bin/bash

-copio le informazioni sui device montati in mtab

 # grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

-installo grub sull'MBR

 # grub-install /dev/hda
```

----------

## Supremus

OK grazie mille per la pazienza...

ho completato tutti i passi, cosa faccio riavvio senza cd e incrocio le dita???

----------

## crisandbea

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> OK grazie mille per la pazienza...
> 
> ho completato tutti i passi, cosa faccio riavvio senza cd e incrocio le dita???

 

direi di si...    :Wink: 

----------

## Supremus

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

siamo punto e a capo

sempre lo stesso errore la scritta GRUB che si ripete su tutto lo schermo

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

chissà dove sbaglio

----------

## Supremus

mi sa che mi conviene cancellare tutto e ripartire da capo

----------

## Onip

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> mi sa che mi conviene cancellare tutto e ripartire da capo

 

Questo non è windows, le cose si mettono a posto senza reinstallare. Corraggio, tieni duro!   :Wink: 

Hai letto il link che ti hanno postato?

----------

## codadilupo

 *al1ta wrote:*   

> certo che questo è proprio farsi male.... 
> 
> ma reiserfs o ext3 no???
> 
> ext2 non è journaled

 

direi che per una partizione che viene montata read-only solo all'avvio, e che poi resta smontata tutto il resto del tempo, lo spazio pper il journaling è un poco buttato: d'accordo che i gb sugl'hd ormai si specano, ma  non facciamo i consumisti per forza  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

@Supremus:

come dicevo una pagina fa, dacci sia il grub.conf che la tabella delle partizioni (e aggiungo, anche fstab). Dopodichè possiamo procedere passo passo. Altrimenti è come giocare a mosca cieca... e non essere nemmeno sicuri di essere tutti nella stessa stanza!  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Supremus

```
Device  boot            Start           End             blocks                Id            System

/dev/hda1           *                  1                 79              39784+          83             Linux

/dev/hda2                             80             1072             500472          82             Linux swap /solaris

/dev/hda3                              1073         26310         12719952       83           Linux
```

scusate se la tabella è un po un casino ma non riesco ad allinearla alle colonne

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.18-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc

ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.18-gentoo-r4
```

se lancio fstab mi dice command not found

----------

## crisandbea

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Device  boot            Start           End             blocks                Id            System
> 
> ...

 

hai provato ad avviare il sistema ???? funziona ??? la riga relativa :

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.18-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev   ;

deve stare in una unica riga mi raccomando...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> se lancio fstab mi dice command not found

 

è normale che se lanci fstab ti dice cosi,  devi fare :

```
cat /etc/fstab
```

  poichè fstab è un file non un comando.

ciauz

----------

## Supremus

# All other filesystem should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the fstab(5) for more information

#

#<fs>                       <mountpoint>            <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add notail options to opts.

/dev/BOOT                     /boot                            ext2               noauto,noatime       1 2

/dev/ROOT                    /                                     ext3               noatime                      0 1

/dev/SWAP                      none                          swap               sw                               0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom              iso9660          noauto,ro                   0 0 

#dev/fd0                        /mnt/floppy              auto                 noauto                        0 0

#NOTE : The next line is critical for boot!

proc                                 /proc                        proc                 default                          0 0

# glibc 2.2 ad above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

#POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

#(tmpfs is a memory dynamically expandible/shrikable ramdisk, and will

#use almost no memory if not populated with file)

shm                                 /dev/shm               tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec      0 0

----------

## codadilupo

ecco un primo problema!

Il tuo fstab non è stato configurato. Devi mettere i device corretti al posto dei vari BOOT, ROOT, SWAP etc..

Coda

----------

## Supremus

no scusa non ho capito mi puoi fare un esempio

----------

## crisandbea

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> no scusa non ho capito mi puoi fare un esempio

 

```

   

MessaggioInviato: Ven Dic 15, 2006 9:18 am    Oggetto:    Rispondi citando

# All other filesystem should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the fstab(5) for more information

#

#<fs> <mountpoint> <type> <opts> <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add notail options to opts.

/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 1

/dev/hda3 / ext3 noatime 0 0

/dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,ro 0 0

#dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy auto noauto 0 0

```

dovrebbe essere cosi in base alle tue partizioni.

ciauz verifica solo i  filesystem che hai inserito su hda1 ed hda3 , se sono rispettivamente ext2 ed ext3 come scritto nell'fstab, allora questo che hai postato ti va bene con le modifiche che ti ho appena fatto.

ciauz

----------

## al1ta

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> no non ho zippato niente ho semplicemente fatto diventare /dev/hda1 una partizione per il boot
> 
> solo che quando salvo non mi salva l'impostazione... cosi credo io ma mi posso anche sbagliare

 

per 'zappato' indendevo dire cancellato...  :Smile: 

.. vedrai che dopo cghe segui le istruzioni di crisandbea e farai un grub-install.... avrai risolto il problema ......Last edited by al1ta on Fri Dec 15, 2006 9:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Supremus

ok ho apportato le modifiche, ora faccio un reboot??

----------

## crisandbea

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> ok ho apportato le modifiche, ora faccio un reboot??

 

si si, 

ciauz

----------

## Supremus

nada senpre lo stesso errore  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## al1ta

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *al1ta wrote:*   certo che questo è proprio farsi male.... 
> 
> ma reiserfs o ext3 no???
> 
> ext2 non è journaled 
> ...

 

in effetti.... pensavo non avesse una partizione di boot.... io ad esempio ho il grub sull'MBR ed ho una partizione di swap e una del sistema operativo e basta...

non ho capito bene i vantaggi di avere una partizione di boot..... io ho /boot nello stesso filesystem del SO

ciao

----------

## al1ta

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> nada senpre lo stesso errore         

 

riposta il file fstab

----------

## codadilupo

Tipo una roba cosi':

```
Device      boot   Start   End   blocks   Id   System

/dev/hda1   *   1   79   39784+   83   Linux

/dev/hda2      80   1072   500472   82   Linux swap /solaris

/dev/hda3      1073   26310   1271995   83   Linux
```

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.18-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.18-gentoo-r4
```

```
#<fs> <mountpoint> <type> <opts> <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add notail options to opts.

/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda3 / ext3 noatime 0 1

/dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,ro 0 0

#dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy auto noauto 0 0

#NOTE : The next line is critical for boot!

proc /proc proc default 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0
```

ovviamente la seconda e terza riga di grub.conf van tutte su una riga. Ti consiglio inoltre di rifare il settaggio di grub, senza usare grub-install, ma lanciando direttamente grub e eseguendo i passi ri setup e root dall'interno.

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Fri Dec 15, 2006 10:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Supremus

MessaggioInviato: Ven Dic 15, 2006 9:18 am    Oggetto:    Rispondi citando

# All other filesystem should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the fstab(5) for more information

#

#<fs> <mountpoint> <type> <opts> <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add notail options to opts.

/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 1

/dev/hda3 / ext3 noatime 0 0

/dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,ro 0 0

#dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy auto noauto 0 0 

#NOTE : The next line is critical for boot!

proc /proc proc default 0 0

# glibc 2.2 ad above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

#POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

#(tmpfs is a memory dynamically expandible/shrikable ramdisk, and will

#use almost no memory if not populated with file)

shm /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

----------

## codadilupo

 *al1ta wrote:*   

> non ho capito bene i vantaggi di avere una partizione di boot..... io ho /boot nello stesso filesystem del SO

 

Beh, il vantaggio, per me, è avere la partizione di boot sempre smontata, cosi' che se va via la corrente, so che almeno quel pezzo di hd non ha subito danni, e posso almeno avviare il pc.

Coda

----------

## al1ta

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh, il vantaggio, per me, è avere la partizione di boot sempre smontata, cosi' che se va via la corrente, so che almeno quel pezzo di hd non ha subito danni, e posso almeno avviare il pc.
> 
> va bhè.... c'è il live cd no?   
> ...

 

----------

## Supremus

Ora che faccio?????

----------

## al1ta

fai queste correzioni su fstab

/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 defaults,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/hda3 / ext3 noatime 0 1

poi fai un grup-install /dev/hda

... ma una curiosità?! non è che hai cancellato il contenuto della partizione di boot? grub-install ti da problemi?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> Ora che faccio?????

 

Il consiglio che ti posso dare è quello di provare con un altro boot manager! Prova a buttare su Lilo; io non ho mai avuto un problema;un bel emerge lilo, la configurazione la trovi in /etc/lilo.conf e dopo averla settata lanci il comando lilo che carica tutto!

----------

## codadilupo

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> Ora che faccio?????

 

come detto, rilancia la configurazione di grub. Se ancora non va, e hai icq, puoi contattarmi al 228414622, tanto oggi è giornata lenta. Avvertimi prima, pero', via forum  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## crisandbea

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> Ora che faccio?????

 

```

questa parte:

7. GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB ...

Situazione

Codice 7.1: Grub Output

GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB

  GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB

...

Soluzione

 questo errore può essere causato dal fatto che il BIOS rilevi i tuoi dischi automaticamente. Prova a impostare nel bios "User Type HDD".

Un'altra possibilità è che tu abbia avuto Grub installato sull'MBR e poi abbia provato a reinstallarlo (ad esempio dopo aver sostituito l'hard disk), ma usando dei comandi setup e root sbagliati. 

 l'hai letta ???
```

----------

## Supremus

Ho cancellato grub ed ho installato lilo... ho configurato il file /etc/lilo.conf

ma quando lancio /sbin/lilo

mi da 

Fatal: open /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.18-gentoo-rc4: No such file or directory

cosa devo fare???

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> Ho cancellato grub ed ho installato lilo... ho configurato il file /etc/lilo.conf
> 
> ma quando lancio /sbin/lilo
> 
> mi da 
> ...

 

Pare che lilo non abbia beccato il tuo kernel, potresti postare la tua configurazione di lilo.

----------

## Supremus

boot=/dev/hda1

prompt                    

delay=50             

default

default=gentoo            

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.18-gentoo-r4

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev"

  initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r4

----------

## codadilupo

```
# mount /boot && ls -lah /boot
```

Coda

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> boot=/dev/hda1
> 
> prompt                    
> 
> delay=50             
> ...

 

Controlla questa qui  initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r4; è sbagliata, se usi il 6.18 credo sarebbe meglio farlo puntare a quello, non trovi?

e cmq per toglierti ogni dubbio leggi  qui . di meglio non si trova  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Supremus

```
mount /boot && ls -lah /boot

mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /boot busy

mount: accordinf to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /boot
```

----------

## codadilupo

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mount /boot && ls -lah /boot
> 
> ...

 

Si', ok. Ora dai ls -lah

Coda

----------

## Supremus

escono dei file ma come faccio a postarvi il risultato devo riscrivere tutto a mano....

----------

## crisandbea

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> escono dei file ma come faccio a postarvi il risultato devo riscrivere tutto a mano....

 

ebbene si scrivi a manina....

ciauz

----------

## Supremus

.bash_history

.lesshst

.links

bin

boot

dev

etc

home

lib

lost+found

mnt

opt

portage-latest.tar.bz2

portage-latest.tar.bz2.md5sum

proc

root

sbin

stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2

stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2.DIGESTS

sys

tmp

usr

var

----------

## codadilupo

ls -lah di /boot, non di / !

Coda

----------

## Supremus

ops scusate

.keep_sys_boot_lilo-0

boot.0300

diag1.img

grub

lost+found

----------

## crisandbea

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> ops scusate
> 
> .keep_sys_boot_lilo-0
> 
> boot.0300
> ...

 

credo che hai scazzato qualche passaggio della guida.... ti direi di riprendere rifacendo i passi da chroot in poi come suggerito sulla guida e leggere attentamente ciò che devi fare.

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

Io ribadisco il consiglio di fare un respiro profondo prima ...

L'output che hai appena postato dimostra che in /boot non si trova traccia ne del kernel ne del ramdisk ... questo potrebbe significare o che non li hai copiati o che li hai copiati prima di montare /boot ... errori banali ma anche bloccanti ...

Procedi con calma seguendo la guida e attenendoti scrupolosamente a quanto è scritto li.

----------

## codadilupo

come suggerito da altri, qui il problema da affrontare è che il kernel non c'e' proprio, indipendentemente dai problemi di grub (che cmq permangono).

Coda

----------

## Supremus

Ora lilo funzioni quando lancio /sbin/lilo mi da ok

solo che quando faccio partire il sistema mi parte ancora grub... come faccio a cancellarlo???

----------

## Supremus

ma se faccio emerge -c grub me lo rimuove ma se faccio ancora ls /boot la cartella grub lo vedo ancora

----------

## al1ta

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> ma se faccio emerge -c grub me lo rimuove ma se faccio ancora ls /boot la cartella grub lo vedo ancora

 

comunque il tuo problema è che non hai i kernel nella direcotry /boot. Che usi lilo o grub se non ti compili il kernel .. hai poco da fare...

----------

## codadilupo

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> Ora lilo funzioni quando lancio /sbin/lilo mi da ok
> 
> solo che quando faccio partire il sistema mi parte ancora grub... come faccio a cancellarlo???

 

hai fatto qalche casino con l'installazione sia di lilo che di grub. Dovresti verificare come mai lilo non è installato nell'mbr, come sembra invece sia grub.

Coda

----------

## Supremus

Ho rifatto tutti i passi e ho installato il kernel nella cartella /boot

ora devo solo cancellare il grub

----------

## codadilupo

grub è stato già cancellato quando l'hai sommerso. Il fatto che siano rimasti i file di configurazione è il normale comportamento di emerge.

Coda

----------

## Supremus

e come faccio a cancellarli???

----------

## cloc3

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> e come faccio a cancellarli???

 

Non sarà che ti danni troppo a fare e disfare?

Sei dei nostri da appena due giorni e hai già postato 41 topic ([0.00% del totale / 20.50 messaggi al giorno]    :Shocked:  ), partecipando a due sole discussioni.

Ancora una settimana e farai raddopiare i mirror del forum. Prenditi un po' di calma tra un problema e l'altro e prova a riflettere e smanettare a lungo prima di riproporre una nuova domanda.

All'inizio è così, serve un po' di esperienza e bisogna sostare sui man, battere i tasti uno alla volta, osservare gli effetti di ogni operazione, e solo dopo passare alla successiva. Alla fine, sarà gentoo ad arrendersi  :Smile:  .

In bocca al lupo.

----------

## codadilupo

sia detto senza alcun tono polemico.

Ho capito male io, o ti sei presentato dicendo di essere nuovo di gentoo, ma non di linux, avendo usato ubuntu per diverso tempo ? E come hai fatto a gestire ubuntu, senza saper fare un rm, un touch o qualsiasi altro basilare comando ?

Tornando al problema, cominciamo col decidere se usare lilo oppure grub. io ti consiglio grub. Dopodichè vediamo di seguire passo dopo passo tutti gli step necessari all'installazione e configurazione del bootloader.

P.S.: la directory /boot/grub si cancella come tutte le directory di questo mondo: rm -r nome_directory. Ma non è questo il tuo problema. E', semmai, che dopo aver rimosso grub, non hai installato lilo nell'mbr, e cosi' ora grub parte, non trova un cazzo, e si pianta. lilo, che magari potrebbe anche funzionare, non parte perchè non hai detto alla tua macchina di avviarlo (ovvero non l'hai messo nell'mbr)

Coda

----------

## luna80

[OT]

non arrabiatevi...il ragazzo è in gamba si sarà solo lasciato prendere dal panico e dalla voglia di avere la sua gentoo funzionante  :Wink: 

appena possibile gli darò qualche dritta   :Smile: 

[/OT]

----------

## codadilupo

non ci stiamo affatto alterando, è che siamo partiti in quarta poichè - date le premesse - ci aspettavano domande su gentoo, non sulla gestione in generale di alcuni pacchetti, ma se c'e' da essere un poco piu' didattici lo si fa, l'importante è saperlo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## cloc3

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non arrabiatevi...il ragazzo è in gamba ...
> 
> 

 

Ciao Luna.

Quello che dici si capsice bene, ma scaldandosi troppo si finisce per eccedere e per  perdere un sacco di tempo a leggere post senza cercare veramente le soluzioni. Il suggerimento di moderarsi è utile, non è un rimprovero.

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> appena possibile gli darò qualche dritta  
> 
> 

 

Invidia

 :Cool: 

----------

## Supremus

Ho risolto finalmente funziona ho installato grub e ho modificato nel bios l'opzione User type HDD

----------

## crisandbea

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> Ho risolto finalmente funziona ho installato grub e ho modificato nel bios l'opzione User type HDD

 

metti il tag risolto allora.

ciauz

----------

